# Designs for text and pictures



## Powhay (14 Jun 2016)

Hi all
Well I am new to scroll sawing and its only been a day and I'm sooo excited to get started...
I brought a saw yesterday but took it back today so I'm on the search for a another any advice would be great ?? I go a titan one but found the hose didn't blow and was soooo hard to fix pinless blades !!

I'm after advice on where I can mess around with doing designs on the computer with pictures and text writing ??
Any advice would be great !! Thank you x (hammer)

advice on best wood to use also would be great and is this site on facebook?


----------



## RobinBHM (14 Jun 2016)

Hi welcome to the forum.

I cant help with scroll sawing advice unfortunately.

Im not sure if this forum has even heard of facebook


----------



## thetyreman (21 Jun 2016)

I'd recommend learning inkscape, it's free open source software.


----------



## Glynne (21 Jun 2016)

Not sure about scroll sawing sites but there are some really good woodworking and turning groups on Facebook.
I'm a member of Woodworkers and Furniture Makers Project Group and you get some fantastic ideas.
Id also try Instagram for ideas.


----------



## Alexam (3 Aug 2016)

Not sure iuf these will help, but you could ask on each?.

http://www.scrollsawvillage.com/

http://stevedgood.com/community/index.php


----------



## Aggrajag (3 Aug 2016)

Whatever you do, make sure you STICK WITH PINLESS or you'll regret it at a later stage when you want to do small/intricate incuts. A good pinless design takes seconds to use but yeah the cheap machines can be a pain in the rear.

An easy-to-use site for lettering is http://online.rapidresizer.com/make-name-patterns.php - you can easily alter the spacing (kern) so that letters touch together.


----------

